# Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?



## RyzA (16. August 2016)

*Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Hallo!

Wie im Threadtitel schon steht wollte ich gerne ein paar Meinungen oder Erfahrungsberichte von euch hören.
Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC hole, wahrscheinlich aber erst Ende 2016/Anfang 2017, weil ich Zen abwarten will, dann will ich mir auch gleich einen neuen Monitor holen. 
Und mich jetzt schon mal darüber vorab informieren. 
Ich hatte schon mehrfach auf anderen Seiten gelesen, dass man über der Monitorgröße > 24" besser WQHD nehmen soll, wegen einer deutlichen höheren Bildqualität.
Allerdings sind solche Monitore auch ne Ecke teurer und die Hardware, speziell Grafikkarte, müßte man auch noch anpassen, was das Ganze nochmals teurer macht.
27" Full Hd Monitore mit IPS Panel gibt es bereits schon für unter 200 Euro.
Ist der Unterschied wirklich sooo gravierend oder ist das noch ok? Vor allem wenn man IPS nimmt?
Ich habe jetzt einen 22" Monitor mit 1680*1050, welcher langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Danke schon mal vorweg!


----------



## Deimos (16. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Ob es "ok" ist, solltest du am besten selbst beurteilen, wenn du dich mal davor setzt. 
Für mich persönlich ist F-HD seit 3-4 Jahren tot. Es ist einfach veraltet. Die Leute verbraten teilweise Unmengen an Geld, um die neusten CPUs und Grafikkarten im Rechner zu haben, gurken aber noch auf F-HD herum.
Imo zu Unrecht, denn der Monitor ist nicht einfach nur Peripherie, sondern _DIE _Schnittstelle zum User. Daher mein Tipp: lieber bei der Hardware als beim Monitor sparen. Mit 27" sollte es daher mindestens WQHD sein, meine ich.

Mit hoher Auflösung geht auch nicht immer ein Grafikkartenupdate einher - schliesslich gibts Einstellungen, die man den erhöhten Anforderungen anpassen kann. Das Mehr an Auflösung macht ein wenig reduzierte Details imo mehr als wett.

Ganz konkret in deinem Fall würde ich die CPU (Zen) wohl als allerletzte Komponente aufrüsten (in der Annahme, dass es ein Zockerrechner ist). Daher Monitor > GPU > CPU.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Mit hoher Auflösung geht auch nicht immer ein Grafikkartenupdate einher - schliesslich gibts Einstellungen, die man den erhöhten Anforderungen anpassen kann. Das Mehr an Auflösung macht ein wenig reduzierte Details imo mehr als wett.


Könnte man dann sagen das z.B. "Medium" in WQHD besser aussieht als "Hoch" oder "Ultra" in Full Hd?



> Ganz konkret in deinem Fall würde ich die CPU (Zen) wohl als allerletzte Komponente aufrüsten (in der Annahme, dass es ein Zockerrechner ist). Daher Monitor > GPU > CPU.


Ich habe Sockel 1155. Da kann ich nichts mehr aufrüsten. Wenn dann hole ich mir so oder so einen neuen Unterbau. Und da cih auch noch neben CPU, CPU Kühlern, Mainboard, Ram, Grafikkarte, SSD und Gehäuse brauche, kann ich mir gleich einen ganz neuen Rechner holen. HDDs und Netzteil übernehme ich eventuell.
Ob ich Zen nehme wird sich dann zeigen... wenn Leistung und Preis stimmen. Ansonsten wieder Intel.


----------



## Deimos (16. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Könnte man dann sagen das z.B. "Medium" in WQHD besser aussieht als "Hoch" oder "Ultra" in Full Hd?


Wäre natürlich arg pauschalisiert.  

Von F-HD auf WQHD steigt die zu berechende Pixelmenge über 70% an - ziemlich happig also. 
Allerdings ist in den meisten Spielen die optische Qualitätseinbusse bei der Reduktion von sehr hoch auf auf hoch relativ gering und es lässt sich einiges an Leistung rausholen. Schatten, Umgebungsverdeckung (SSAO, HBAO, etc.), MSAA, usw. sind oft sehr leistungshungrig auf Ultra. Eine Reduktion besagter Details um eine Stufe bringt gerne mal 20-50% mehr FPS ohne grosse Qualitätsverluste. Das Schöne am PC ist ja, dass man sämtliche Optionen bedarfsgerecht einstellen kann. 
Heisst also, wenn du in F-HD auf Ultra spielst, wirst du auf WQHD nicht überall auf Mittel runterstellen müssen. In manchen Spielen schon, in anderen nicht.

Dem steht die besagte höhere Auflösung gegenüber. Aktuelle Spiele kommen in F-HD einfach nicht mehr vollends zur Geltung, weil einfach zu wenig Pixel da sind, um alle Details zu zeigen. Das Bild gewinnt an Schärfe, Detailgrad und Plastizität.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe Sockel 1155. Da kann ich nichts mehr aufrüsten. Wenn dann hole ich mir so oder so einen neuen Unterbau. Und da cih auch noch neben CPU, CPU Kühlern, Mainboard, Ram, Grafikkarte, SSD und Gehäuse brauche, kann ich mir gleich einen ganz neuen Rechner holen. HDDs und Netzteil übernehme ich eventuell.
> Ob ich Zen nehme wird sich dann zeigen... wenn Leistung und Preis stimmen. Ansonsten wieder Intel.


Die Frage ist halt, ob ein neuer Unterbau schon nötig ist, oder ob er noch ein Jährchen durchhält. Mit kräftigem OC sollte der 2500k die meisten Spiele (zumindest die aktuellen) noch in 60 FPS hinkriegen.

Ist aber alles immer eine Sache der Präferenzen. Den einen gehen hohe FPS (bzw. 120+ Hz) vor, dem anderen optische Qualität. Wer beides will, muss tief in die Tasche greifen (und bekommt auch dann nur Kompromisse).


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Der Unterschied zwischen 24" FHD und 27" WQHD ist schon erheblich. 27" mag ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich arg pauschalisiert.
> 
> Von F-HD auf WQHD steigt die zu berechende Pixelmenge über 70% an - ziemlich happig also.
> Allerdings ist in den meisten Spielen die optische Qualitätseinbusse bei der Reduktion von sehr hoch auf auf hoch relativ gering und es lässt sich einiges an Leistung rausholen. Schatten, Umgebungsverdeckung (SSAO, HBAO, etc.), MSAA, usw. sind oft sehr leistungshungrig auf Ultra. Eine Reduktion besagter Details um eine Stufe bringt gerne mal 20-50% mehr FPS ohne grosse Qualitätsverluste. Das Schöne am PC ist ja, dass man sämtliche Optionen bedarfsgerecht einstellen kann.
> ...



Als Grafikkarte kommt eine RX 480 in den Rechner das ist schon so gut wie sicher. "Ultra" muß ich nicht spielen das war nur ein Beispiel. Mir ist auch bewußt das optisch der Unterschied zwischen "hoch" und "ultra" nicht so groß ist. Leistungsmäßig aber schon. 

Ich habe mir eben WQHD Monitore angeguckt die sind mir eigentlich alle zu teuer. 300 Euro ist bei mir die Schmerzgrenze.
Einen habe ich gefunden: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weiß nur nicht ob der was taugt. IPS hat er nicht dafür aber 1ms Reaktionszeit und 75Hz.



> Die Frage ist halt, ob ein neuer Unterbau schon nötig ist, oder ob er noch ein Jährchen durchhält. Mit kräftigem OC sollte der 2500k die meisten Spiele (zumindest die aktuellen) noch in 60 FPS hinkriegen.


Ich habe mir schon relativ lange Zeit damit gelassen und die CPU hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Das Geld investiere ich dann und habe wieder länger Ruhe.



> Ist aber alles immer eine Sache der Präferenzen. Den einen gehen hohe FPS (bzw. 120+ Hz) vor, dem anderen optische Qualität. Wer beides will, muss tief in die Tasche greifen (und bekommt auch dann nur Kompromisse).


Ich muß weder mit 120Hz zocken noch alles auf Ultra.


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen und glücklich sein, hab den Moni selbst und bin hoch zufrieden. Für die 2" ( Dell UltraSharp U2715H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) würde ich keine 150€ mehr raushauen, dann kann man schon gleich zum Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Monitore über 300 Euro kommen für mich, wie geschrieben, nicht in Frage. Aber der 25" scheint auch ganz nett zu sein.

*Edit*: Aber bin am überlegen nicht doch einen 24" Full HD zu nehmen. Weil ich bei der Grafikkarte nicht über eine RX 480 hinausgehen werde. Da zocke ich lieber flüssiger in Full HD als mit weniger FPS in WQHD. Habe auch keine Lust mir nach 1 Jahr schon wieder eine neue Grafikkarte holen zu müssen.

Naja, habe ja noch  Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Kauf dir einen 27 Zoll Full HD Monitor. Reicht aus.


----------



## LukasGregor (17. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

nope ...bleib bei einem 24" Full HD, wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst .... wenn du mehr investieren willst hol dir was ordentliches - zumindest den U2515H.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (17. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen 27 Zoll Full HD Monitor. Reicht aus.



Hört man selten. Mir geht es eigentlich genauso, wie "Headcrash". Benutze ebenfalls noch einen 22" Monitor mit 1680x1050.
Bin damit zwar soweit zufrieden (läuft sogar scheinbar mit 75hz), hätte aber auch gerne einen größeren Monitor.
Bei 24/25 Zoll denke ich, ist der Unterschied zu gering, von 27" und FullHD wird meist abgeraten.
Bei BF4 zB nutze ich 130% Auflösungsskalierung.

2560x1440 schafft meine Grafikkarte wohl kaum für mich zufriedenstellend (nein, muss nicht immer Ultra sein, aber High will ich schon haben, ohne auf unter 60fps abzurutschen). 
Schaut man sich Grafikkartentests an, so ist man bei derzeitigen Mittelklassekarten bei dieser Auflösung auch nicht unbedingt mit hohen fps gesegnet.

An 21:9 habe ich auch schon öfter gedacht, damit würde man dann quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Höhere Auflösung in der Breite, aber insgesamt nicht ganz so rechenintensiv. Wobei da das gleiche Problem ist. Bei zu geringer Größe wirkt es schnell nach Schießscharte. Bei großen Monitoren wird es aber dann vielleicht auch wieder pixelig.

4K und dann mit FullHD nutzen? Mal heißt es, die Skalierung würde dann perfekt passen, dann wieder sieht ka... aus. :-/


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Ich habe den U2515H und eine GTX 970 und spiele BF4 je nach Map in High/Ultra mit AVG-FPS von 80-100. Klar kann es mal Drops auf 25-45 geben, mit 2 Klicks die Einstellungen angepasst und schon läuft es wieder. Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht wieder auf 1680 zurück (davon habe ich aufgerüstet), da wirkt das Bild im Vergleich wie aus Minecraft.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> nope ...bleib bei einem 24" Full HD, wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst .... wenn du mehr investieren willst hol dir was ordentliches - zumindest den U2515H.



Der 27 Zoll Monitor ist auch nur als Übergangsmonitor da, bis es gute 4k Schirme gibt.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> 4K und dann mit FullHD nutzen? Mal heißt es, die Skalierung würde dann perfekt passen, dann wieder sieht ka... aus. :-/



Sieht kacke aus.


----------



## AYAlf (18. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

1080p reichen völlig aus bei 27" 16:9 oder 35" 21:9 imho.

FPS + Ultra + AA > Auflösung


----------



## LaVolpe (19. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Ich hab den vx279h 6 monate gehabt. Ist 27 und fhd
Ansich fand ich den super, hab auch keine pixel gesehen. Aber irgendwie empfand ich das Bild leicht matschig.
Dann hab ich mir den 2515h geholt und ein Traum. Knackscharf im vergleich. Dann dank der Kulanz von Amazon den alten Monitor zurueckgeschickt.

Ich hatte vor kurzen noch eine 380x und kam mit der 1440p Aufloesung super klar, Witcher 3 hab ich auf 60fps gezockt mit ner mischung aus ultra und hoch.


----------



## LukasGregor (20. August 2016)

*AW: Ist der Unterschied zwischen 27" Full Hd und 27"  WQHD wirklich so groß?*

Jap...kann ich nur unterschreiben (meinen VX279H behalte ich trotzdem, passt zur weißen PS4 )


----------

